# Paint bubble on new S-Works....grrrrrr.



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

While heading out yesterday, I came across a small crack in the frame paint which I immediately had a closer look at, thinking the worst. Turns out it was a small paint bubble, at the headtube/toptube junction. I cleaned up and gently scratched off the soft, bubbling paint, ran to the hobby shop, bought and mixed some white and a touch of black to get the right shade and got to work. It came out pretty good, actually and Im sure as time goes on Ill notice it less and less as the miles (and other self-induced scratches and rock nicks) accumulate. 

But I gotta say, Im irked that my new dream ride I spent a ton on aint 'just right.' So is it worth a warranty claim? Im thinking NO, given the hassle and cost of frame breakdown, shipping, waiting who knows how long to get it back, rebuild, etc., just to fix something that is 100% cosmetic and if you stand more than 6" away from the bike, impossible to see. But I figured I throw it out here for your general thoughts.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

RJP Diver said:


> Go for a ride and forget about it.
> 
> :aureola:


This.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

RkFast said:


> But I figured I throw it out here for your general thoughts.


Go for a ride and forget about it.

:aureola:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Yup. The repair came out nice. Gonna hit it with some 1500 grit wet sandpaper to smooth it out and then ride the **** out of the bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

By taking the do-it-yourself approach and touching up the area, I think you missed the window of opportunity to submit a warranty claim. 

On a positive note, the flaw is cosmetic, so as long as you're pleased with the outcome, enjoy your new bike. Similar to what you offered, if you actually ride the bike, there will be more 'flaws'.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Specialized wouldn't warranty a minor cosmetic blemish, anyway. I think your DIY repair was the sensible thing to do.

I love my SL2 Tarmac, but I'd rate its paint finish & quality only as "average". Viewed from certain angles, there are some spots where the gloss on the clearcoat was inconsistent. As the owner, I'm likely the only one who has ever noticed it.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

tom_h said:


> Specialized wouldn't warranty a minor cosmetic blemish, anyway.
> .


Tom...I concur with PJ on this as my Spec LBS has and will deal with blems albeit in this case the OP' fix sounds done right and... provides a "fingerprint" for theft ID :idea:


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

tom_h said:


> Specialized wouldn't warranty a minor cosmetic blemish, anyway. I think your DIY repair was the sensible thing to do.
> 
> I love my SL2 Tarmac, but I'd rate its paint finish & quality only as "average". Viewed from certain angles, there are some spots where the gloss on the clearcoat was inconsistent. As the owner, I'm likely the only one who has ever noticed it.


I agree, my SL3 from last year has some substandard clearcoating, but what the heck....half the time its got sweat and sticky resdue from electrolyte drinks on it as well....

Once you get your first scratch on it, it will be all better.


----------

